# my frog has a problem on his bottom



## lthurner (Aug 4, 2009)

What is wrong with my frog?! He has been like this for a day now. The foreign thing coming out of his bottom has grown double in size. My husband says that the frog laying eggs. I don't think so.

Thank you for any advice,

Lisa


----------



## JAS101 (Aug 4, 2009)

vet time.


----------



## grannieannie (Aug 4, 2009)

take him to a wild life carer or ring a zoo and describe it....they may have some idea.....


----------



## notechistiger (Aug 4, 2009)

Looks like spawn.


----------



## lthurner (Aug 4, 2009)

Spawning? Really? I tried searching the web for spawning pics, but couldn't find any. It seems too red for spawning. 

Thanks everyone for the quick responses!


----------



## IgotFrogs (Aug 4, 2009)

what kind of frog is it ? kinda hard to tell from that angle


----------



## JasonL (Aug 4, 2009)

Prolapse = Not good = vet


----------



## IgotFrogs (Aug 4, 2009)

looks like Bowel to me .... but i'm no vet i'm just guessing .... i think it needs a vet like Jason said


----------



## lthurner (Aug 4, 2009)

prolapse.......now that makes sense. Because it looks like it is his insides coming out. He is a tree frog we rescued from a stack of tires we unveiled to sell at a garage sale. 

I guess there is nothing I can do for him. How does something like this happen?


----------



## IgotFrogs (Aug 4, 2009)

Ummm you need a licence to keep frogs .... you cant just keep one you found in the back yard ....


----------



## IgotFrogs (Aug 4, 2009)

well you can but it can cost you a fair bit of money if you get found out


----------



## JasonL (Aug 4, 2009)

Soak him in sugar water and see if you can push it back in, or euth him as quick as possible, or take him to a vet ( Politically correct thing to do)... Prolapses arn't overly uncommon with herps, one of the pitfalls of having an "all in one orifice" I guess...


----------



## Macca (Aug 4, 2009)

It's definitely a prolapse. Get it to a vet ASAP. In short, a prolapse is its internal organs coming out through the cloaca which can be fatal. Other than being quite painful, this leaves it open to infection. 

Saying this, it is treatable, but get a good reptile/frog vet to do it. I've treated prolapse in a couple of frogs previously. Often a sugar solution may reduce the swelling allowing the prolapse to be placed back in.


----------



## lthurner (Aug 4, 2009)

seriously...a license? I live in Oregon. I've never heard of having a license to keep a frog. Back to the subject at hand. There is another frog in the same tank.......should I separate them? I'm concerned that the sick one may spread whatever he has to the other frog.


----------



## lthurner (Aug 4, 2009)

so how much sugar to water ratio?


----------



## IgotFrogs (Aug 4, 2009)

ok i'll shuddup in the states you probably dont have to have a licence ...... we do here in australia .... hope you get him sorted out


----------



## JasonL (Aug 4, 2009)

lthurner said:


> There is another frog in the same tank.......should I separate them? I'm concerned that the sick one may spread whatever he has to the other frog.



Chances are it's not a contagious problem, though frogs carry many highly contagious conditions that could possibly increase the chances of something like this occuring, but if it does have such an ailment, any frog in the same tank will have it by now so..... just dilute a few heaps spoonfulls in a small amount of water (room temp), soak frog for 1/2 hour periods with hourly intervals for starters and see how it goes.


----------



## lthurner (Aug 4, 2009)

thanks lgotFrogs...........me too. It is midnight here in the states. No vet available until morning.


----------



## lthurner (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks JasonL.......I've got him in a sugar bath now.


----------



## geckos_are_great (Aug 4, 2009)

omg it looks like its guts ide take it to the vet asap i dont know much about frogs but that aint normal


----------



## lthurner (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello! I just wanted to thank all of you for all your comments and suggestions. I put my frog Fred in a sugar bath and after an hour the swelling went down and the mass wasn't as red. By morning it had gone down by half and my husband was able to push it back in with a q-tip. Fred looks much better and has his color back.

Thank you all again and again!

Lisa


----------



## JasonL (Aug 5, 2009)

Good Stuff, all ends well. , lay off feeding him for a week or two, then only small amounts for a while.


----------



## IgotFrogs (Aug 5, 2009)

thats wonderful i'm so glad hes doing better!


----------



## Emmalicious (Aug 7, 2009)

Thats great to hear! good lil fred =-)


----------

